# A new brag!



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

So my friend talked us into entering Diva in a UKC weight pull (there are NO goldens that compete and no goldens that have a title). Today was the first day (tomorrow is another pull).

Diva earned her 1st of 3 qualifying scores towards her UKC United Weight Puller (UWP) title and earned Megan (my 13 year old daughter) 1st place in Juniors, Most Weight Pulled by a Junior Handler and Most Weight Pulled Per Body Pound by a Junior Handler. Diva pulled 275 pounds!

I should have pics tomorrow to post!

I am so proud of both girls!


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

WOW!!! That's wonderful! And, it sounds like everyone had a wonderful time too. Congrats! BJ


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hey that's great! see, we all KNEW goldens were all around dogs!
Congrats. to your daughter, too!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Congratulations. Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Great! - Please post pictures.


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, she ended up cleaning the house in Juniors this weekend. Diva earned her 2nd of 3 qualifying scores towards her UKC United Weight Puller (UWP) title and earned Megan (my 13 year old daughter) 1st place in Juniors, Most Weight Pulled by a Junior Handler and Most Weight Pulled Per Body Pound by a Junior Handler. Then Megan won the two day combined trophies for Most Weight Pulled by a Junior Handler and Most Weight Pulled Per Body Pound by a Junior Handler!!!! Diva pulled 320 pounds today! Here are a few pics!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

WELL LOOKY LOOKY!!!!! =] HOLY SMOKES! I can't believe it! Look at them trophies! Looks like your friend had to convince you little to go and weightpull!! lol! 

How much did she have to weightpull? And how does it all work? You just call the dog to pull? And it looks kinda painfull??Or am I wrong?! 

Congrats looks like you had a great weekend! =]

Edit: Ok so call me STUPID! HAHA! This just sunk in..this is your DAUGHTER that is on your website and yeah! Oh lord...look who's dumb today! ME!! HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

MaddieMagoo said:


> WELL LOOKY LOOKY!!!!! =] HOLY SMOKES! I can't believe it! Look at them trophies! Looks like your friend had to convince you little to go and weightpull!! lol!
> 
> How much did she have to weightpull? And how does it all work? You just call the dog to pull? And it looks kinda painfull??Or am I wrong?!
> 
> ...



To get a qualifying score they have to pull at least 3 times their body weight. Diva pulled 5 times her body weight on Sat (275 lbs) and 5.8 times her body weight on Sun (320) lbs.

You cannot touch the dog at all. You can talk to them, yell at them, make noises...Anything but touch. No bait is allowed either.

Most of the dogs that do it are pits, Am Bulldogs, Huskys, Malamutes....


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Whoa,too cool!!.
I bet yr daughter is proud,GOOD JOB!!.


----------



## GoldenGratitude (Jan 25, 2007)

Congrats to Diva and your daughter. That is really cool.


----------

